# What am I supposed to do with all these?!?!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I recently moved and did not plant a garden at the old place. During the moving process I noticed a few squash plants growing. Cherokee and I took bets on what they were, I said zucchini, she said pumpkin from a stray seed from her Halloween pumpkin. I had yellow squash, zucchini, and spaghetti squash last year. I've ate 2 of the bright green ones and I'm thinking they are a zucchini/spaghetti hybrid cause you can kind of see strands in the slices. I checked the plants last night when I went out to feed my horse, this is what I brought home! Obviously I haven't checked them in awhile! I already had 2 bright green and one dark green here, they aren't in the pic.

I want to attempt some bread with them. I also found a recipe for fritters. I've been dicing in scrambled eggs. Ideas on how to use/preserve these squash would be great!
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

We cut 'em up, blanch 'em and put 'em in the freezer for when we don't have squash. My wife cooks them up with some onion and a touch of hot red pepper (just a touch) and it's some good eats. 

We kinda like a mixture of zucchini and yellow squash but whatever works for ya should be just fine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shred and freeze in measurements for zucchini bread! My grandma always had frozen zucchini for bread. No need to blanch, just peel, remove seeds, and shred.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

You can also make pickles with them. Google "dill zucchini pickles" and make the spicy ones. So good!


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Slice and eat with humus is awesome, especially the olive, tomato, basil humus


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You can also make a jam/marmalade out of them. Grated add any flavor of jello.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

Make zucchini mock apple pie/crisp.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

MoCat said:


> Make zucchini mock apple pie/crisp.


Completely forgot about mock Apple recipes! Wonder if it would work in my apple bread recipe.
Heidi


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Horse treats. Mine love squash, and cukes.


----------



## sagestonepath (Aug 16, 2015)

Dehydrate perhaps


----------

